# Current trainig splits



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Just after some input on my current split, where do you guys think it could be improved, what be added/taken out etc...

All comments welcom good or bad lol...

Cheers,

*Monday*

*Biceps*BB Curls3 x 10BB Killers3 x 21DB Curls3 x 10DB Hammers3 x 10Preacher Curl3 x 10

* Triceps*DB Overhead Extension3 x 10Skull Crusher3 x 10V-bar pull down3 x 10Rope pull3 x 10Dips - off bench3 x 10

*Tuesday*

*Legs*Leg extensions3 x 10Leg curl3 x 10Lunges3 x 10Calve raises3 x 10

*Abs*Sit-ups1 x 30Crunches1 x 30Bicycles1 x 30Dorsal raise2 x 15Planks3 x 30 sec

*Thursday*

*Back*BB Bent over rows3 x 10BD One arm bent over rows3 x 10BD Pull overs3 x 10Pull ups3 x 5Lat Pull down3 x 10Seated rows3 x 10

*Shoulders*BB Army presss3 x 10Upright rows3 x 10Seated shoulder press3 x 10Seated arny press3 x 10Side lat raises3 x 10Front riases3 x 10

*Friday*

*Chest*DB Flat bench3 x 10DB Incline bench3 x 10DB Flys3 x 10Peck Deck3 x 10Vertical Press3 x 10

*Abs*Sit-ups1 x 30Crunches1 x 30Bicycles1 x 30Dorsal raise2 x 15Planks3 x 30 sec


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Too complicated mate, nice n simple: monday:chest and triceps. Wednesday:legs and shoulders. Friday:back and biceps. Also add in deadlifting with back and squats with legs. All big excercises do first ok


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

What about abs? cant neglet the abs else they aint ever gonna show, when i trim down enuf that is though lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Do abs after workout then, squats and deads work abs also


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't got the free weights to deads n squats at my current gym (fitness centre lol) so not really an option untill next month, changin gyms, going to a more BB gym than fitness centre so will have alot more equipment to choose from, so routine will totaly change then.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats alot of exercises for the arms, you dont need so many.

May wish to do chest/shoulders before doing arms so they are not as achey if your experiencing such aches.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

just don't like it at all, I can't point anything out cos I don't like any of it....


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

freddee said:


> just don't like it at all, I can't point anything out cos I don't like any of it....


What would you say Fredee... Too much all together?

Should I just start from scratch with a 3 day split instead like London has suggested?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I honestly like 4 day, when I see or here people putting arms first or training biceps all the time, I just see someone that does not grasp the basics, large muscle groups first, all the big exercises, and your body will grow, my mate just got sixth in the under 90kg in the British finals and he doesn't work his abs at all, but I do, rest and nutrition are the points you also need to take in.....


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

well been the gym tonight... ended up doing Chest n Tri's.

Vertical Press - 3 x 10 @ 60kg

Incline Bench DB - 3 x 10 @ 18kg (each)

Flat Bench DB - 3 x 10 @ 18kg

Flys DB - 3 x 10 @ 12kg

Pull down (rope) - 3 x 10 @ 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Over head - 3 x 10 @ 35kg

After that my tri's had gone, arms shaking... all in all, not too bad. Think I'm gonna take some photos at the weekend & get them up n start a journal... help me with my progress hopefully.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

looking foward to another journal mate. Do the bench first, Can you do dips and press up ??


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> looking foward to another journal mate. Do the bench first, Can you do dips and press up ??


Thanks for that, will do next time... I can do dips of a bench n yeah theres room to do push ups... my Tri's had just totaly gone tonight for some reason.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

tri's will go cause ofyou doing chest, but all is good.:clap2:


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I never done chest n tris, usually do bi n tri... but changed it up today after some advise from you self lol n it was killer, but feels guuurrdd lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its common to put chest n tri together because when your doing chest you also working tri's @ the same time


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

as its your secondary muscle... I just use to do that as that is what I was told years ago, started to take it more serioulsy lately


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I hate seeing people in the gym spending hours doing there arms..lol

For me its:

15 mins biceps

15 mins triceps

job done


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd never spend anymore than 45 mins doing weights as I know after this length of time its not doing anything, other than over training & maybe causing unwated damage...

But I know what you mean, when i got there tonight, 2 lads were just leavin saying... 2hours, not bad for our first session... I couldn't believe it when i heard that.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

lol i spend 2 hours in gym but i train 2 days per week


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

2 hours on weights... I thought anything after 45 mins on weights was no good... if your doing cardio as well it aint as bad


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

X3_1986 said:


> 2 hours on weights... I thought anything after 45 mins on weights was no good... if your doing cardio as well it aint as bad


This is cause I'm also doing abs and traps, so I'm doing 4 muscle groups per session


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

dont know where you get the energy from, I couldn't do 4 body parts in session, I'd be dead after that for the next 2 days lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well if you eat heathy, don't drink and smoke then you could also be fit like me lol. I do normally train 2 muscles but just recently added traps and abs each session.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am reading a portrait of Dorian Yates at the moment and am taking tips out of the book I bought it off him at the Britain show, and got him to sign it for me, and shook his hand, for that second I was his bitch! even at my age its give me pointers on how I could move on....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

unless youre super fit assume a 3 day split will work better than a 4 day split.

fred is on gear which makes a difference to recovery.

im not gonna bother menthioning a 2 days split cos well..lets face it..

total waste of time...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> unless youre super fit assume a 3 day split will work better than a 4 day split.
> 
> fred is on gear which makes a difference to recovery.
> 
> ...


Cant believe what im seeing!

:rip:

thecrazycal

2005-2010

Beloved low volume trainer

& dog walker.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Well if you eat heathy, don't drink and smoke then you could also be fit like me lol. I do normally train 2 muscles but just recently added traps and abs each session.


I've always eaten prety clean, with the odd thing here n there like the odd kit-kat n packet of quavers, as they tend to be quite low calorie & a nice treat to keep you sane lol.

I know they key thing is the diet, to get it bang on, n people have cheat days to keep them self going. Would it be ok to eat clean all week as I usually do, and then at weekend, insted of being so strict just have the odd one or two things, as the weekends are what I find the hardest...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

X3_1986.

Have yourself a cheat day mate, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

splinter said:


> X3_1986.
> 
> Have yourself a cheat day mate, nothing wrong with it.


X2 as long as you are heading in the right direction, and its good to treat youself!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Got back from the gym at about 5.15pm, only had about 30 minutes today, mrs put the dinner on too early & I dont like cold salmon with warm veg lol.

Hit shoulders tonight...

Army shoulder press (cable) - 3 x 10 @ 14kg/18kg/27kg (started too light tbh)

Upright row (cable) - 3 x 12 @ 18kg/27kg/36kg

Seated arny press DB - 3 x 10 @ 12kg/14kg/16kg

Side Raises DB - 3 x 10 @ 8kg/8kg/10kg

Front Raises DB - 3 x 10 @ 8kg/10kg/12kg

Shrugs DB - @ 3 x 10 @ 22kg/26kg/30kg

Was hoping to get some legs in as well tonight but didn't have enuf time...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by TheCrazyCal
> 
> ...


pmsl thats sarcasm dude...


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> Got back from the gym at about 5.15pm, only had about 30 minutes today, mrs put the dinner on too early & I dont like cold salmon with warm veg lol.
> 
> Hit shoulders tonight...
> 
> ...


Keep it to about 3-4 exercises.. 3 good sets doing 10-12 reps.

Unless your on gear dont bother with so many exercises.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, just keep switchin the exercises?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Keep say,

1 pressing exercise such as barbell or db press

1 isolator (or 2?), lat raises, arnie presses, front raises

1 trap worker, barbell shrugs, db shrugs, upright rows.

Keep it simple, but work em hard! Rotate the exercises every say 6 weeks.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

or you could just stick to compounds and acquire some mass to actually shape with those isolations


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Or do both like me.

:boxing:


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

First session at Body FX last night... Awsome Gym, more equipment than you could imagine.

Chest & Tris

Flat Press (smith) - 3 x 10 @ 20kg, 30kg, 30kg

Decline Press (smith) - 3 x 10 @ 20kg

Cable Crossovers - 1 x 10 @ 30kg, 1 x 8 @ 40kg, 1 x 10 @ 30kg

Vertical press - 3 x 10 @ 30kg, 40kg, 45kg

Pull downs - 3 x 10 @ 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Over head pulls - 3 x 10 @ 30kg, 35kg, 35kg

Tri extensions - 3 x 10 @ 8kg, 9kg, 10kg

Dips - 1 n a bit lol (tris were gone)


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You must do incline bench to, I guess you want to also build upper chest yeah. Flat, incline then declines or incline, flat then declines


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

X3_1986 said:


> First session at Body FX last night... Awsome Gym, more equipment than you could imagine.
> 
> Chest & Tris
> 
> ...


Try and avoid the smith machine if you can, its an un-natural movement as the ascension is fixed, keep it free weights!


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

was going to do free weights but been a while since I used a bar, so though i'd go smith to sort of get use to a bar again, only had access to dumbells lately... similar to riding a bike though i guess, never forgot once you learnt lol.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Going to do back tonight, trying a routine of exercises & doing them all to failure, see how I get on with that, i may not even like doing all to failure, but wont know unless I try. It something Dorian Yates said he did to gain Mass, but not everyone is the same.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Make sure you start off with deadlifting. This will make you grow all over. Don't do this to failure tho. 3-5 sets @ 8-12 reps


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

DB Pullovers, 8-10 reps to failure.

Close Grip Pull down, 8-10 reps to failure.

one arm row, 8-10 reps to failure.

wide grip cable row, 8-10 reps to failure.

deadlifts, 8-10 reps to failure.

This is the way the routine is supposed to be done... So i'll try this way this week London, but I'll see what difference it makes next week when I come to doing back again... Trial & Error will only tell


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its your choice but deads is the biggest excercise there so it should be first. Your either doing 8-10 reps or your doing them to failure, so which is It ?


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

8-10 reps... sets are to failure, no set amount of sets


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

This is the way it reads, which to me seemed a lil strange, but it might just work


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dorian Yates - Back workout


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought u meant u were doing reps to failure


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

lol... noo, sets. I haven't heard of training this way before. Going to give it a shot for a bit n see how I get on.

I'll update later with number of sets & weight for each exercise later... off to the gym now.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Got on really well last night at training, bur for some reason I felt like I could have just carried on n on n on with the sets.

Only problem is tho I forgot to take my training log with me, so I haven't wrote anything down n I have totaly forgot what weights I did...

Though I do know i was deadlifting 40kg + bar (8-10 reps) for 6 sets + 2 warm up at 20kg, dont think thats too bad considering its been a year since I have done any deadlifts lol...


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Guys n Gals,

I haven't been on here in a while as you can tell, I had a baby boy arrive in December so I haven't really had the time or money to train for the past 8-9 months.

I have to say I have put on a bit weight which is to no fault of my own but I'm not going to worry about that too much yet, I need to get my diet back in shape and start to put on size again.

I have put a routine together which I think is quite basic but should do the job.

Monday

Chest - Flat bench, incline bench and decline bench.

Tris - Extensions, Dips and press ups

Wednesday

Legs - Squats, leg curls, leg press, calf raisies

Shoulders - Military press, upright rows, arny press

Thursday

Back - Deadlift, bent over row, pull downs

Bicpes - BB Curls, Killers/21's, hammer curls

All will be at 3 sets of 12 reps, when using weights I will use 70% of my single best rep, need to find ot what this is, anything that is body weight only will be done at 3 sets, each set to failure.

I'll be training by the end of month, just getting diet in order. Then I'll start my journal again...

Can't wait...


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

bump... Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

If I was training 3 times a week, I would use the push, pull, legs workouts.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Same for me, push pull legs.

But I would keep as many days between deadlift and squats as possible, certainly not the next day.


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any ideas as t where I could find this routine?

Cheers guys


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

It is not a set routine

just,

Push - chest shoulders triceps

Legs - quads hams calf

Pull - back biceps


----------



## X3_1986 (Oct 12, 2010)

So I just need to do legs on their own, and do shoulders on Monday... Cheers, for that mightymariner.


----------

